# any possible chance anyone can tell me wat in the world this is?



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

i got this for $4 off an orchid store that was closing up. it was marked a Dend. "Honey White". i've trying forever searching for anything that remotely looks similar... but not any luck... it is an unbloomed cutting so i havent seen flowers

PS: the silver ruler is 16 cm (about 6") 















all the dends i've seen in person or in photos either has a very thick and long cane or pseudobulb like ones, but none like this... the healthy cane is only pencil thick... 

i know the old canes are all shriveled b/c all the old roots have rotted off (cut while repotting), but the 2 new leads are growing roots but they are taking forever!!! to grow... the rubber band is just loosely wrapped around to hold the cane in place while it grew roots

the dend's permanent is not on that windowsill. it resides in a due south window in a tub filled with water. of course the pot sits on stilts, haha. the temps are generally around the 20*C range for now. i've had it since June 2007

any ideas guys?


----------



## Hien (Aug 17, 2007)

There is a den Honey Leen
which is a pink nobile.
But I've never heard of Honey White


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks to me like the dend probably didn't have enought light &/or water??
Sorry, I'm not familar with names in this genera.


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a den. Need to flower it to have any idea what it is...


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

There are quite a few Dends that have a similar look. One that comes to mind is Dend farmeri. (fameri's canes always look furrowed and dessicated once they are beyond a year old)

What I would do it to use a rhizome clip and secure the plant. Most Dends like their roots tight, so I would use a much smaller pot, preferably clay for they like to well drained as well. I would keep it in the shade until new growth starts (you are not going to get new roots until you get new growth) I wouldn't bother watering it for without any viable roots, there is nothing to uptake the water. A humid environment would be good.

I checked to see if there was a Dend hybrid with that name but these were my only hits, so the 'Honey White' must be a clonal name or the grower wasn't sure and just marked down the flower color that way.

Here are Dends with Honey in the name
Skip navigation.
Text-only version
The Royal Horticultural Society

* 
* RHS Home
* About the RHS
* What's On
* Plants
* Advice
* Learning

* General Learning
* Education
* Publications
* Research
* Libraries

Learning
RHS Online: Gardening for All

Research | Popular Topics | Popular Plants | Research Projects | Horticultural Database |
Research
The International Orchid Register

Orchid Search Results page

There are 12 hit(s) on Dendrobium honey Click on epithet for more information.

Page 1 of 1


Dendrobium

Bundaberg Honey

Happy Honey

Honey

Honey Girl

Honey Gold

Honey Leen

Honey Love

Honey Moon

Honeydew

My Honey

Odom's Honey Amber

Yondi Honey

© The Royal Horticultural Society 2007


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2007)

A lot of dendro's need hibernation.


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

light: i'm pretty sure it gets enough, it sits infront of a due south window (which i need to shade otherwise even i'd fry). water, i think the vendor from before hand had a chronic habit of letting them dry a lot.

and i hope it will flower...

i repoted the dend to the tiniest clay pot possible, those 1.5-2" ones. but i do wanna hurt myself now, i dunno how in the world anything like this can happen, but i snapped off one of two new leads... it just halved on me right across the cane... the btm half with all the roots are still attached to the rest of the plant but the top half is a goner... ToT <<"nooooo!!!"

i see lots a new roots now exploding from everyplace now especially from the new leads and the one 3" root that came outta nowhere... i guess i just hafta give it some time, more roots = faster cane growth i hope.

thanks ron-NY, i still have no idea how to get results from the RHS, grr!! but at least u posted it, now i can google each individually

NUEric: ya, thanks. im aware of it ^^


----------



## Hien (Aug 17, 2007)

Nick you would love this answer.
Just by chance I saw this one on the web (I was looking for the name of the vuyl. Aloha Passion for another post, what a surprise, I saw the photo of den Honey'White' on the same website) it looks like a hard cane dendrobium hybrid.
So it is just den. *Honey* with clone name *'White'*

This is what called synchronicity theory, of how the universe runs.


this is the web address showing the flower
http://dizzy.avalon.net/~vkehoe/OrchidPix/DenHoneyWhite.JPG


From Ron 's information about the RHS:
Orchid Search Results page

Genus: Dendrobium 
Epithet: Honey

Seed Parent
Genus: Dendrobium 
Epithet: Tomie Drake 

Pollen Parent
Genus: Dendrobium 
Epithet: Hirota White 

Registrant: Orchimex
Originator:uk 
Date of registration: 1/7/2004


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

Grex search is done here: http://www.rhs.org.uk/research/registerpages/orchidsearch.asp


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

Hien and Ron-NY, u are both awesome ^^ and the flowers looks quite pretty. now i have something to look towards =) and at least know i am gonna have a clue as to how to culture it

thanks again


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Den. delicatum that looks very similar...


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> I have a Den. delicatum that looks very similar...


D. X delicatum is more swollen at the base of the canes....yes?


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

for a very general appearence, maybe because itz a little shriveled, but looks more tapered than swollen towards the base, but thatz not conclusive. i guess i will know soon enough when the little one grows bigger. however, comparing pictures, the leaves of mine--regardless of colour to shape, it actually looks for like D. delicatium than D. honey. hmmm... weird... the honey seems to have a rounder and wider leaf, but both mine and the D.delicatium are very slender. mines are about 0.75" wide and about 6" long.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 17, 2007)

Nick went googling for a D. farmeri pic that cantained the cane as well. Here is the best I could do with a quick search

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/17/22794239_6a3c3c81b1.jpg


----------



## philoserenus (Aug 17, 2007)

i guess now wat really would help the most is when it blooms. ok, assuming it is one of these couple of dends. how big do they need to be before they are of blooming size?


----------



## Hien (Aug 17, 2007)

philoserenus said:


> i guess now wat really would help the most is when it blooms. ok, assuming it is one of these couple of dends. how big do they need to be before they are of blooming size?



The plant should be blooming in one year (they mature the cane in less time than that)


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Hien said:


> Nick you would love this answer.
> Just by chance I saw this one on the web (I was looking for the name of the vuyl. Aloha Passion for another post, what a surprise, I saw the photo of den Honey'White' on the same website) it looks like a hard cane dendrobium hybrid.
> So it is just den. *Honey* with clone name *'White'*
> 
> ...



I agree!

Ramon


----------

